
Ask HN: Facebook now requires an account to view business pages? - Guest19023892
I don&#x27;t recall ever seeing this before, but I went to check the Facebook page for a local business to see if they&#x27;re now open (previously closed due to COVID) and I was blocked by a Facebook login page. I checked a few other pages I remember looking up in the past, such as a restaurant where I wanted to see their menu, and a barbershop where I wanted to view their price list on Facebook, and those pages are all blocked as well when not logged in.<p>Is everyone else experiencing the same issue? It seems like a large amount of essential content (store hours, menus, prices, contact details), is now unavailable without a Facebook account. It&#x27;s concerning since more and more businesses have been moving exclusively to Facebook or leaving their websites outdated while they post daily updates to Facebook. It&#x27;s similar to the Instagram change in recent months where users are required to log in when scrolling too far down the page, blocking access to image galleries for many businesses.<p>None of this is too surprising but it&#x27;s still unsettling to see so much information suddenly walled off.
======
02020202
yep, i have noticed it yesterday. i say fucke em, fuck entire facebook and
companies that have only fb pages.... but if you have a direct link to a post,
it will show up.

------
Maha-pudma
Yes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24529869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24529869)

